# wireless card?

## amandus

I get this at boot:

    7.076448] rtl8192ce:rtl92c_init_sw_vars():<0-0> Failed to request firmware!

    7.076457] rtlwifi:rtl_pci_probe():<0-0> Can't init_sw_vars.

I have installed firmware for that card, should I do anything else?

----------

## Gusar

The usual question... did you compile the driver built-in or as module? Either build it as module, or also compile the firmware into the kernel.

----------

## amandus

as a module and I try to compile in firmware but it fit not work it says no rule to make rtl8192.o

----------

